# Bricolage



## Adrienhb (22 Janvier 2006)

Hullo,


Pas sûr que le forum internet soit le meilleur pour ça, donc essayons le bar.
Vous ne connaîtriez pas un bon forum de bricolage (genre je retape ma maison, pas je change le proc de mon mac)? Ceux que j'ai croisés sur le net ne m'ont pas semblé très actifs...

Meci!

A.


ps:
Et s'il y a des bricoleurs dans le coin, vous n'auriez pas des trucs pour retirer des tâches de peinture et d'enduit de rebouchage qui sont sur un plancher, autre que la solution de sortir un gratoire?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Tu as essayé www.kronenbourg.fr ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

Merci SM, pour ce moment de bonheur.  
 Désolé AdrienB, j'ai pas de solution


----------



## nicogala (22 Janvier 2006)

Cyberbricoleur ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé www.kronenbourg.fr ?




*Superbe !!!*
il y a une section recrutement !





:love:


----------



## duracel (22 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Superbe !!!*
> il y a une section recrutement !
> 
> :love:



Ouaip, ils cherchent un testeur de bière.


----------



## quetzalk (22 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il y a des bricoleurs dans le coin, vous n'auriez pas des trucs pour retirer des tâches de peinture et d'enduit de rebouchage qui sont sur un plancher, autre que la solution de sortir un gratoire?



Moi je conseillerais de laisser le grattoir sorti.

Et d'en faire 5 minutes tous les jours....

:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2006)

Sinon, en DVD, tu as ça qui est pas mal :


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en DVD, tu as ça qui est pas mal :


Oui on me l'a offert, c'est rès sympa.....:love: 
Surtout la scene de l'ampoule.


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Chouette un sujet sur le bricolage.



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Chouette un sujet sur le bricolage.
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais:


Ouais, on va pouvoir parler puissance du moteur de la perceuse, le pied !


----------



## nicogala (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on va pouvoir parler puissance du moteur de la perceuse, le pied !


 tout le monde sait que c'est la fréquence qui compte...pfff!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde sait que c'est la fréquence qui compte...pfff!


Oh ! 
Bah alors, je vais pas gagner à kikikalapugross parce que je dépasse rarement le un trou/mois...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oh !
> Bah alors, je vais pas gagner à kikikalapugross parce que je dépasse rarement le un trou/mois...



vi, mais si tu rentres plusieurs fois dans le même... :mouais: :rateau: 

_... suis déjà sorti_ ​


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Je suis un grand bricoleur.
Hier je me suis coupé un doigt avec une rappe à fromage.  :mouais:
Et si c'est possible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vi, mais si tu rentres plusieurs fois dans le même... :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> _... suis déjà sorti_ ​



Comme disait la chanson : "je vais, je vais et je viens..."       

_...moi aussi, déjà dehors_ ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Normalement, sur www.leroymerlin.fr, t'as plein de fiches conseils et un forum dans lequel on obtient des réponses rapides et cohérentes.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci à Nicogala et BlackCat.
Cyberbrico m'a répondu mais rien appris. Je vais essayer Leroy.

Bon je vous laisse discuter mèche et autres!

A.

ps:
Trèèès bon les Bricol'girls! Du très bon Chabat!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

(je ne suis pas noir :/)


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui on me l'a offert, c'est rès sympa.....:love:
> Surtout la scene de l'ampoule.



Ouais, elle a les tétons qui pointent au moment où elle prend le jus 
Sérieux, c'est du grand snuff-movie


----------



## PommeQ (23 Janvier 2006)

Pour info, il existe un bouquin pratique *le grand Marabou du Bricolage* ... c'est trés bien fait quand tu souhaites faire 95% des travaux dans une maison !!!

Si tu souahites je peux te donner les references précises (je les ai pas sous le coude ... ni sous le genou  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, sur www.leroymerlin.fr, t'as plein de fiches conseils et un forum dans lequel on obtient des réponses rapides et cohérentes.



Ben, c'est pas comme ici (à quelques rares exceptions près) !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2006)

Prends exemple sur moi, je suis un grand bricoleur. 

Si, si, je te jure.

Par exemple ma cuisine. Tout à la main. Et oui! 

Mes techniques? mes secrets?

Facile! J'appelle un pote bricoleur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un grand bricoleur.
> Hier je me suis coupé un doigt avec une rappe à fromage.  :mouais:
> Et si c'est possible.


Ah ouais...
Dans le même genre, ya pas longtemps, je me suis épluché une bonne partie d'un pouce avec un économe...J'épluchais des patates, yen a une qui a voulu résister, j'ai forcé en regardant ailleurs, et paf le coup est parti tout seul...
C'est les potes qu'ont rigolé.


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais...
> Dans le même genre, ya pas longtemps, je me suis épluché une bonne partie d'un pouce avec un économe...J'épluchais des patates, yen a une qui a voulu résister, j'ai forcé en regardant ailleurs, et paf le coup est parti tout seul...
> C'est les potes qu'ont rigolé.



heu ... nous aussi on rigole bien


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (je ne suis pas noir :/)



Ouuups... désolé... :rose:

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (je ne suis pas noir :/)



Si, mais tu l'es trop pour t'en rendre compte  Tu sais que ça te vaut rien de boire comme ça :hosto:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais tu l'es trop pour t'en rendre compte  Tu sais que ça te vaut rien de boire comme ça :hosto:


Je préfère gris...
Comme dans le bois de Trousse-chemise, quand la mer est grise et qu'on l'est un peu... 
(Ah bah oui mon p'tit Pascal, on a ses racines!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère gris...
> Comme dans le bois de Trousse-chemise, quand la mer est grise et qu'on l'est un peu...
> (Ah bah oui mon p'tit Pascal, on a ses racines!)



P'têt ben, mais lui, obligé, l'est gris que la nuit ! Chat, ch'est chur, mon p'tit Bobby !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> P'têt ben, mais lui, obligé, l'est gris que la nuit ! Chat, ch'est chur, mon p'tit Bobby !


Vas plutôt me répondre un peu plus loin au lieu d'débiter des conneries toi!


----------



## quetzalk (24 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère gris...
> Comme dans le bois de Trousse-chemise, quand la mer est grise et qu'on l'est un peu...
> (Ah bah oui mon p'tit Pascal, on a ses racines!)



Fais attention Bob tu files du mauvais coton de complet bleu porté depuis trente ans...


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il y a des bricoleurs dans le coin, vous n'auriez pas des trucs pour retirer des tâches de peinture et d'enduit de rebouchage qui sont sur un plancher, autre que la solution de sortir un gratoire?



Il manque une précision : parquet vitrifié ou brut ?

Pour les tâches de peinture sur du parquet brut, utilise un peu de "Décapant spécial bois". Tu trouveras ça partout. Mode d'emploi : tu applique avec un pinceau large, tu laisse agir 3 minutes, tu gratte avec une spatule, et pour finir tu rince avec de l'eau claire à l'aide d'une grosse éponge.

Si tu as une grande surface, attends que les températures extérieures soient plus élevées, cela te permettra de travailler fenêtre ouverte, ce qui est plus sympa avec ce genre de produits chimiques   Après si tu en mets un tout petit chouillat dans un coin, ça va sentir drôle pendant 1/2 journée, et voilà tout.

Si ton parquet est vitrifié, il ne faut pas attaquer au décapant, parce que ce dernier fera partir autant la peinture que le vernis...

Pour l'enduit de rebouchage, je pense qu'il faut gratter. À la limite tu pourrais l'attaquer avec de la lessive de soude, que l'on trouve dans n'importe quel supermarché, mais je ne connais pas trop la conséquence sur le bois. Si il ressort teinté, pas cool. Alors autant gratter avec une spatule de maçon (= plus rigide qu'une spatule ordinaire).

Pour finir, si il y a vraiment beaucoup de tâches éparses mais qu'elles sont assez petites, tu pourrais aussi poncer ton parquet en louant une machine à ruban (oui, oui, le truc qui fait 80 kg et qui enlève 3 millimètres de parquet à la seconde  ). Il faudra tout d'abord faire la chasse aux clous, ennemis des bandes de ponçage. Après tu commences par passer avec des bandes de grain 40, puis 80, puis 120. Et ensuite tu refais la vitrification, en croisant bien avec le pinceau lors de l'application. Le tout ne va pas te coûter très cher, et ça va te prendre une après-midi. En revanche ça va faire un peu de poussière.

Voili voiloù :rose:


----------



## pim (5 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> En revanche ça va faire un peu de poussière.



Et aussi, tu ne pourras pas utiliser la pièce de 15 jours, à cause de l'odeur de vernis. Important ce détail


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Si la tâche d'enduit est épaisse, pour gagner du temps tu peux déjà enlever le plus gros avec une ponceuse orbitale que tu loueras chez le premier loueur venu (pas de publicité, hein...). La couche fine restante est à enlever avec plus de précaution effectivement. Normalement les enduits de rebouchage c'est du plâtre alors un ponçage avec un papier de verre très fin devrait suffire, puis ensuite un bon nettoyage avec une éponge et de l'eau savonneuse fera le reste. Si le parquet n'est pas vitrifié il y a la bonne vieille méthode de la paille de fer pour le gros décapage et la finition avec une laine d'acier 00 (attention : à utiliser avec de l'eau pour la lubrification).

Les conseils de Pim pour les produits chimiques sont avisés (en cas de tâche de produits de synthèse). Néanmoins les moyens mécaniques sont toujours à préférer sur les moyens chimiques car ils sont :
- Plus économiques
- Peu toxiques 
- Peu ou pas polluants
La laine d'acier 00 c'est très efficace. Les ébénistes s'en servent pour rénover des meubles.


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> tu peux déjà enlever le plus gros avec une ponceuse orbitale



tiens je savais pas que dans l'espace il fesaient des ponceuses ? Ca marche sur Tatoïne ?
 
OK je sors....


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> tiens je savais pas que dans l'espace il fesaient des ponceuses ? Ca marche sur Tatoïne ?
> 
> OK je sors....



   


Enfin je vois pas bien l'utilitée d'une ponceuse sur Tatoïne, ya déjà que du sable :hein:


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Février 2006)

Merci à Pim et Jul29 aux conseils plus avisés que ceux trouvés sur les forums bricolages (toujours su que le forum MacGé est vraiment top ).
Hélas depuis, les parquets ont été nettoyés... et repeints.  Dommage va falloir recommencer, la peinture a été sali en moins de deux! 

Encore merci,

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> *le grand Marabou du Bricolage*



C'est pas celui là, qui fait démarrer les motos russes à distance, et pratique la chirurgie ophtalmologique par téléphone ?


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je vois pas bien l'utilitée d'une ponceuse sur Tatoïne, ya déjà que du sable :hein:


Ho tu sais,
Chez le Jawas ça bricole sec ! il te filent un coup de pioche en 2 temps trois mouvements. Eux ce sont les rois de la scie a métaux et du chalumeau à plasma....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Pim et Jul29 aux conseils plus avisés que ceux trouvés sur les forums bricolages (toujours su que le forum MacGé est vraiment top ).
> Hélas depuis, les parquets ont été nettoyés... et repeints. Dommage va falloir recommencer, la peinture a été sali en moins de deux!
> 
> Encore merci,
> ...


 
Aïe ! Alors va falloir tout regratter à la paille d'acier... 

PS : tu préfères peindre ton parquet plutôt que de le teinter puis d'utiliser un vernis vitrificateur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ! Alors va falloir tout regratter à la paille d'acier...
> 
> PS : tu préfères peindre ton parquet plutôt que de le teinter puis d'utiliser un vernis vitrificateur ?




Pfffft, c'est la zone, vot'truc, là ... Moi, j'te bétonnerais tout ça fissa ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffft, c'est la zone, vot'truc, là ... Moi, j'te bétonnerais tout ça fissa ! :rateau:



Ouaip, une bonne chappe de beton he hop c'est réglé !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, une bonne chappe de beton he hop c'est réglé !



Hum.... T'as pensé à la portance sur les hourdis au cas où ce serait en appart ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Hum.... T'as pensé à la portance sur les hourdis au cas où ce serait en appart ?



Qu'est-ce que tu ourdis encore, toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu ourdis encore, toi ?



IN-CRE-VA-BLE !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu ourdis encore, toi ?



Qu'est-ce tu ourdis, Doudou, dis donc ? Oasis, Oasis oh ! Oasis, Oasis ah !     


Merde, je me suis trompé de fil : c'est sur "les slogans nuls, c'est nul" que je voulais poster. Bon, tant pis.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Allez hop. Un de moins.





Ce qui me fait de la peine, c'est que beaucoup de gens me félicitent d'avoir fermé ce fil. Merci pour vos marques de sympathie en tout cas. Je veux juste faire remarquer à ceux à cause de qui j'ai dû fermer ce fil qu'il emme*dent beaucoup de monde


----------

